# Lake Cumberland



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about trying to break the cabin fever (and christen the new vessel) and make a weekend trip sometime in February. Has anyone ever fished Cumberland this time of the year? It's been years since I've been down, but we always went out of beavercreek marina, in the fall. Would love to get on some smallmouth, but also open to striper and crappie. Any tips, tricks, or input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

It's a long drive for a weekend, over 500 miles from Cleveland. Went there w/the family on a 78' houseboat a few years ago. It's a giant lake, over 100 miles long, and very deep in the middle, over 100' then. Lots of shallow coves. Beautiful area. Along w/piloting the boat, I tried to do some serious fishing, they have cats, large/smallmouth and striped bass along w/the usual assortment of panfish, but I was the only one who knew anything about fishing past put a worm on a hook under a bobber. Had 6 kids around who wanted to fish, so spent a lot of time baiting hooks, taking off fish, and untangling lines while the in-laws relaxed in the hot tub, but had a nice time. Did leave a small bluegill on a line w/a big bobber one evening, the next morning part of the fishes head was all that was left. I'd make sure about accessibility. They had a big drawdown to work on the dam, lots of boat docks high and dry, not sure if it's filled up again.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

From what I've read, the work on the dam is done and it's back to regular levels. I've fished the lake before, but I believe I was 13 or 14 the last time I was there. The drive isn't a huge issue (about 4 hours from me). I was just curious if anyone had any experience with smallies or striper this time of the year. Not looking for anyone's honey holes, just if I should focus on the main lake, creeks, etc.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Was just there last weekend. I'd suggest starting on the main lake points working ledges with silver buddies and spoons like kastmaster or Hopkins short. You'll have a chance to catch smallies, LMs,spots, stripers and walleye. If the main lake points are slow start at the mouth of a creek and work secondary points until you locate some fish. If that fails go back to the back of creeks and fish the willow trees for crappie with monkey milk colored bobby garlands - they should be up in the trees by then.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The earliest I've been down there was in March. We went for stripers and did really well. It was 22 degrees in the morning when we went out with about 10" of snow on the ground. We fished for smallmouth too but only had minimal success. Really a nice lake though!


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks! I'll just be happy to be out on the water


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

I would not overlook throwing an umbrella rig if you get some decent weather. Worked well on Dale Hollow two weekends ago and I'm sure it would do the same on Cumberland given some not so nasty weather. Secondary points closer to the mouths of creeks. 45 degree chunk rock banks and transitions is where we found them. Had to be deep water within a stones throw. Cranking it painfully slowly, but it was clear when a smallie thwacked it.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

XUbassfishing said:


> I would not overlook throwing an umbrella rig if you get some decent weather. Worked well on Dale Hollow two weekends ago and I'm sure it would do the same on Cumberland given some not so nasty weather. Secondary points closer to the mouths of creeks. 45 degree chunk rock banks and transitions is where we found them. Had to be deep water within a stones throw. Cranking it painfully slowly, but it was clear when a smallie thwacked it.



Did you work the umbrella rig through suspended fish or near bottom at Dale Hollow? I've heard a lot of smalloes are suspended there this time of year, so I was just curious. Like you mention, I would bet Cumberland fishes similarly. Thanks!


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Fishing Flyer said:


> Did you work the umbrella rig through suspended fish or near bottom at Dale Hollow? I've heard a lot of smalloes are suspended there this time of year, so I was just curious. Like you mention, I would bet Cumberland fishes similarly. Thanks!



They were suspended, I would work it down the ledge until about 15-25 ft and then come back to the boat. I was going to work the float n' fly but the weather was nice so I opted for the a-rig primarily.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

march is one of the best months for striper. I would bet late feb would be a pretty good month. cast net some live shad and fish points or go up some of the larger creeks and just hook on a live shad and use about a 3' leader cast out and let set on bottom.

or you can troll the main lake or the larger channels with spoons hitting creek mouths and hitting points. but be careful as the depth changes very quickly. good luck. my best smallmouth ever was caught there trolling in may with a spoon.
sherman


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Cumberland is a great lake. If you like stripers try some night fishing. Throw large cranks and retrieve as slow as you can, then slow down some more. If you can find them a Storm Big Mac or Little Mac are good lures. Alot like bass fishing, cast to bank, crank it down fast 4 or 5 reels then slow way down and hold on.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> march is one of the best months for striper. I would bet late feb would be a pretty good month. cast net some live shad and fish points or go up some of the larger creeks and just hook on a live shad and use about a 3' leader cast out and let set on bottom.
> 
> or you can troll the main lake or the larger channels with spoons hitting creek mouths and hitting points. but be careful as the depth changes very quickly. good luck. my best smallmouth ever was caught there trolling in may with a spoon.
> sherman



I agree. Great time to go after big stripers. Everytime we go, I have no interest in smallmouth so no help there. In winter we fish main lake. We troll shad and alewives. Alewives though if we can net them. Work much better than shad but shad catch fish too. Nose hook on 4/0 circle hooks (I like the Daichii Demon Circle). 15-20 fish days are common if you can find the schools. Fish off points and watch your graph for bait balls! Most fish will run 8-15 pounds. 20's are pretty common though. Biggest outta main lake is around 24.

Come spring, we focus on the river. We troll HUGE shad (10-15 inches), or even better: skipjack. They take some patience to catch and keep alive (don't touch them and only try 2-4 in a round livewell at a time). My cousin caught a 34 pounder (our best to date) a couple years ago in late Feb in the river on a 17-18 inch skipjack. Hook in mouth and out nostril. We run them on planers and work around laydowns. One rod per man, never leaves your hand. Good luck and hold on! Have seen 50 pounders caught around us, just never got one ourselves.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Go around this time every year! Probably head down in about 2 weeks with my schedule. Looks like with the water temps right now Id be fishing for the stripers in the back half of the creeks. That's were the shad will be, so the stripers will be there as well. I like long lining a few poles under floats and running a few planers boards out wide. Watch your graphs to see where most bait balls are holding and set lines accordingly. Pay special attention to the channel swings. We always cruz around early to find big schools of shad and net them for the day. Its tough keeping them alive in my livewell as I don't have a specific shad tank yet, but we can keep them for 5-6 hrs before we net more. Stock salt and coffee creamer  If your into bass, like me, I always have to go after them for at least a day. I love fishing deep and that's what i'm best at, so i love it! I find the channel swings in the bigger creeks with shad around and fish them (ledges) with blade baits and the occasional football head if I know there are fish there. Good luck and PM me for more details.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Uhhh.... Let's not forget about the float n fly....


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of the insight fellas! With my work schedule It's looking like I'm going to be heading down the 24thish, weather permitting.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Heading down to fish Saturday - weather looks like it might be high 30s but maybe windy so we'll see. Saw some pretty good reports on big smallies recently so I'm gonna start on upper main lake points and cuts and work from there. I'm gonna still focus the winter pattern but am wondering if they may be moving to prespawn pattens soon????


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Weather just isn't gonna cooperate. Had to abort the mission. 35mph gusts, zero wind chills and whiteout is even too much for me.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

OutdoorLife said:


> Weather just isn't gonna cooperate. Had to abort the mission. 35mph gusts, zero wind chills and whiteout is even too much for me.


Bummer...was looking forward to a good report from your trip..have you rescheduled?


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Plan B - we ended up coming down last night without the boat. No rods, gear, etc. to just hang out with some family. Low and behold, My wife's Uncle has talked me into crappie fishing with him - should've known better than to leave the house without anything! Report this afternoon..........


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

OutdoorLife said:


> Plan B - we ended up coming down last night without the boat. No rods, gear, etc. to just hang out with some family. Low and behold, My wife's Uncle has talked me into crappie fishing with him - should've known better than to leave the house without anything! Report this afternoon..........


Never ever heard of someone going to Cumberland and NOT taking fishing gear! lol..Hope ya get on some fish!


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

We hung in there until 1:30 but just got too windy. Managed 13 nice crappie - picture won't upload for some reason. I'll try later.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

if u get a chance try the float n fly. I was there 2 weeks ago and the smallmouth were active


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

here are a couple pics from today. The big ones went a bit over 14. Some very nice slabs. Wish I could've done some bass fishing. Guess I have to go back


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

OutdoorLife said:


> View attachment 106658
> View attachment 106659
> here are a couple pics from today. The big ones went a bit over 14. Some very nice slabs. Wish I could've done some bass fishing. Guess I have to go back


Good job on the crappie..


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice job!!


----------

